# I bought a sleestak ( land of the lost) lizard mask repaint



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

This is the first mask i bought that was made by rasta imposta. I have to say the quality wasn't great, the casting is a bit thin (a little thinner than bump in the nights stuff and the latex isn't the harder type its very soft n squishy. There were some paper thin spots on his nose and bottom lip that i added some latex to. The wile head was just spayed soled green and the whole mouth area was light pink. I painted the mouth area a dark reddish purple and went over the whole head with a black wash to make the scales pop. I also painted the flesh colered strip under his chin a few shades darker.

After everything was dry i stuck him on a foam head And stuffed him with polyfill.

I would say it's not a bad piece for $50.00 and a little bit of time and effort.

Let me know what ya think


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I like him, thanks!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Is that ghoul friday?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol, he does have Ghoul Fridays eyes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellant work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Is that ghoul friday?


Hahaha .... I remember THAT! :googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Is that ghoul friday?


LOL as soon as I saw the subject line, I thought "I wonder if DC will comment".


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You did a great job! I remember being terrifed of Sleestaks when I was a kid.....but I watched Land of the Lost every time it came on tv, never missed a show.


----------

